# Merged: Heat Sign Penny Hardaway



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

> The Miami Heat announced today that they have signed free agent guard/forward Anfernee “Penny” Hardaway. Per club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> “Penny is a player who has been an All-Star and has enjoyed an illustrious career,” said Heat President & Head Coach Pat Riley. “We have been impressed at his hard work and dedication this summer to get back in shape and return to the NBA. He is a skilled player who can help us in multiple positions.”
> 
> During a 13-year NBA career with the Orlando Magic , Phoenix Suns and New York Knicks , Hardaway has averaged 15.4 points, 5.1 assists, 4.5 rebounds, 1.61 steals and 34.0 minutes in 688 games (549 starts). The 6’7”, 220-pound guard/forward has shot 45.8 percent from the floor, 31.5 percent from three-point range and 77.4 percent from the foul line


realgm 
are you :azdaja: 
:lol: :clap: :yay: at the signing of Penny?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Welcome the newest Heatian....*












> RealGM Staff Report -
> The Miami Heat announced today that they have signed free agent guard/forward Anfernee “Penny” Hardaway. Per club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> “Penny is a player who has been an All-Star and has enjoyed an illustrious career,” said Heat President & Head Coach Pat Riley. “We have been impressed at his hard work and dedication this summer to get back in shape and return to the NBA. He is a skilled player who can help us in multiple positions.”


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47551/20070809/miami_signs_penny_hardaway/

What is the over/under on Shaq playing a role in this?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

Wow I don't even remember the last time I heard his name... Penny's gotta be at least 35 now. Hard to see him being productive, but hey reunion with Shaq!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

:lol:

What the hell. He's been done for years.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

Damn, you beat me with the thread. Ignore my other thread on this.

Anyway, this is back now....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Welcome the newest Heatian....*

Shaq definitely had something to do with this. Woot! We got a third scorer!!! :lol: I saw this and was like WTF I thought we were getting younger.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

Heat.com

This is actually real. I don't like the signing other than reunion of Shaq and Penny. Geez, what were the Heat front office thinking? I think they just want another Eddie Jones.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

I think it's cool. Let's see what he can do


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

Whens the last time he has actually played or got any real burn?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Welcome the newest Heatian....*

I don't even know what to think about this, but Penny is cool as hell back in the day.

But where will he play? JWill/Smush at PG, Penny is obviously big enough to play the 1-3 though


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

He just turned 36 July 18th. And I think he's just about guaranteed a roster spot. Anyone get the impression that maybe Shaq still doesn't really like EJ, and that's why we didn't even offer Eddie a roster spot, but offered one to Penny? EJ wouldn't have turned us down to go to the Mavs for an extra 600k. Shaq probably sees this as an opportunity to make up with Penny once and for all, making it Kobe the only superstar SG that he feuded with. It's cool Shaq if that's what you want to do. Now trade everything else on the roster not named Shaq, DWade, Zo, and Penny for Kobe. :yay:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*



RoyWilliams said:


> Whens the last time he has actually played or got any real burn?


First 4 games of the 2005-2006 season with the Knicks, and he was teh suck.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Welcome the newest Heatian....*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't even know what to think about this, but Penny is cool as hell back in the day.
> 
> But where will he play? JWill/Smush at PG, Penny is obviously big enough to play the 1-3 though


He's our starting SF :lol:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

lol I really don't think Shaq gives a crap whether or not he "makes up" with Penny Hardaway


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*



sknydave said:


> lol I really don't think Shaq gives a crap whether or not he "makes up" with Penny Hardaway


He cares about his "image" though. And he might see that as a con against him when he's getting compared to the Wilt's, Hakeem's, Kareem's, and Russell's 20 years from now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: any1 needs a Penny?Penny sign by the Heat*

now we should trade for Kobe, and we'll have all of Shaq's sidekicks on one team. It'll be like the "Super Team" or something


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If he shows he still has game then he'll make the roster. If he shows he's done, then he wont be on our opening day roster. I doubt we signed him for much anyway.

How about bringing Oakley back? I hear he wants to make a comeback too :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Timmy's been begging for a comeback forever. Why not give him a shot. Actually, let's do this: Trade everything besides, Shaq, Zo, Wade, and Penny for Kobe, including every second round pick we own, and our 2008, 2010, and 2012 first round draft picks. Then we sign all of these guys:

PG: Dwyane Wade/John Stockton/Tim Hardaway
SG: Kobe Bryant/Penny Hardaway/Reggie Miller
SF: Michael Jordan/Scottie Pippen/Glen Rice
PF: Alonzo Mourning/Karl Malone/PJ Brown
C: Shaquille O'Neal/Dikembe Mutumbo/Patrick Ewing

Guaranteed championship. This team=uber pwnage! 

LOL someone sig this.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd substitute PJ for Charles Barkley


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Somebody shoot me. Or stab me. Or maim me. Or strangle me. Anything. I can't take much more. Is Kevorkian out of prison yet?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> I'd substitute PJ for Charles Barkley


I would've, but the guys I put on the list are still in good enough shape to run up and down the court. Barkley isn't lol.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so why did we sign this has-been? whatever happened to the youth movement? i mean cmon seriously, Penny freakin` Hardaway? i rather have 42 year old Reggie Miller.

thanx for the help Randy Pfund :thumbdown:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"Penny is a player who has been an All-Star and has enjoyed an illustrious career," Heat president Pat Riley said. "We have been impressed at his hard work and dedication this summer to get back in shape and return to the NBA. He is a skilled player who can help us in *multiple positions*."

I think Penny's ability to play 1-3 at time will actually make this signing somewhat decent...but hell, he can't shoot, and he's 36. I really can't defend much else!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This was to match all the Reggie rumors goin to boston..j/k, actually i hear that hes been working out for awhile and that hes in great shape..I have trust in Riles, im sure he worked him out before and etc. although i'd rather had have kept EJ...Hows penny's Defense??


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW, Alan Houston's considering a come back too, no joke..We outta really consider in going after Julius Irving...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Penny is, will always be my favorite player all time. I don't care if he can't even guard lil' Penny, I just want to see him play in the NBA one last time.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Maybe you should consider going after Julius Erving instead. Or learning a little about the history of the game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

My brother would see him at LA Fitness all the time working really hard with a trainer. I guess he has wanted to come back for a while. Maybe he still has something. What do we really have to lose?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a waste of time

get players already....what a f'n frustrating offseason:azdaja:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see Penny and Shaq together again.

Hopefully Penny will be able to contribute and be productive.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

is this our SF help riley talked about? what happened to pietrus for doleac and a filler? this is stupid....where the hell did this even come from? no one knew of this comeback!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who is unhappy about this?

I think this is it guys, we can officially call us done


runs away crying.


seriously though, signing washed up Penny? Might as well go after Allan Houston and Miller too huh?

I think this is the official stamp that we can't get **** done this off season.

this is depressing.

So what's the O/U for our next title? 4 years.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well this was unexpected. While the novelty is cool, im unsure of this. Still, we havent much to lose - plus with EJ and GP leaving there was some sort of room for a veteran backcourt presence. I think he should still be able to backup Wade for 10-15 minutes a game and thats all that is really required. Theres no way in hell hes taking Dorrell's starting spot, if he does ill physically strangle Riles.

depth chart:

PG - JWill/Smush/Quinn
SG - Wade/Penny/Daequan
SF - Wright/Walker/Slaughter
PF - Haslem/Simien/Walker
C - Shaq/Zo/Doleac


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a friggin' joke. The circus must be in town.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought it had been even longer since the last time Penny played.It seems like it's been years and years since he was an impact player.

Maybe he needs some quick cash.120 million in career earnings sounds like a lot,but you have to figure in your overhead,taxes,insurance...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I seriously doubt Penny is doing this for the money. The guy back then was a huge star for Nike and earned a lot of endorsement money along with the NBA money.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I see no reason not to do this. It's not like by signing him they all of a sudden won't be able to get a player they wanted.

Give him a chance


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

One of my earliest favorite players from the 1990's, wow. Never thought he would come back. Well, he can play up to limited minutes and he'll be fine. Really, who knows?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Am I the only one who is unhappy about this?
> 
> I think this is it guys, we can officially call us done


you arent the only one

we need a starting sf still. Still need a backup g/f (Penny doesnt count as he better not actually make the team)

if our owner was willing to go over the lux tax, this would be done already


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Actually Penny still makes money from Nike, as they re-released some of his shoes in 2006. I bought the black/white Penny IVs...so nice...

But yeah I think this is mostly a symbolic signing to say "hey Shaq and Penny are together again," anything more than 15-20 minutes a night is too much for him at this point, but he can still probably post up some smaller guards. That ability to post up provides another low post scorer for when Shaq misses his usual 20 games and makes him more valuable than Eddie Jones. Also, Penny has a higher basketball IQ than Eddie Jones. However, his most important role will be to help Dorell Wright become a solid player and develop consistency like he did with Joe Johnson in Phoenix (even though JJ struggled at first b/c of the pressure only to blow up and earn that big deal in ATL)


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I used to love to watch Penny play. If he's even half of what he used to be, you guys made a great deal. I'm sure Pat Riley knows what he's doing.

Don't be so down that you haven't had the greatest off season either, you guys are still a great team in the East.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think people are making too big a deal of this. This is a minimum, non-guaranteed contract. Pretty much the equivalent of signing Mike Gansey last year. I'm reading all over the place that he's been tearing it up in gyms here in Miami, and in Memphis. 36 is not that old. How old is EJ? If that left knee holds up, he can play some decent minutes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smush and Penny?

We got our ring and now we pay...


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh by the way, what happened to Mike Gansey? If he left the team what were your thoughts on him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Penny on his return to the NBA:

http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/200023.html



> A day after signing a one-year, non-guaranteed contract, Hardaway, 36, said his knee problems are behind him after surgery to remove a bone spur 1 ½ years ago.
> 
> ''I'm able to run without any pain for the first time in five years,'' he said. ``I can cut, I can jump.''
> 
> ...


Wade's reaction to the signing:



> Guard Dwyane Wade is looking forward to playing with the first guard to benefit from O'Neal's dominance.
> 
> "It is going to be interesting to see Shaq and Penny back together wearing the same uniform," Wade said at a charity event Friday. "Early in his career, everyone wanted to be Penny ... he is the kind of guy I can get my notebook out and take some notes."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-flspheatnotes11nbaug11,0,6421827.story


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well he says he is healthy, and I think Riley knows what he is doing. If he can average something like 7/3/3 off the bench I don't think it'd be that bad at all. Come on it's Penny Hardaway!


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I want to believe the stories about his health. Anyone have a picture?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

JoeD said:


> I want to believe the stories about his health. Anyone have a picture?


i dont have any pics, but reading the newspaper today, Penny basically said that hes pain-free and is able to easily do things he wasnt able to do before.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Will Dorrell Wright give up on the #1 jersey ? because id really want to get one...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now that it has had time to sink in - im sure Penny is plenty capable of being a backup 2 guard. Im sure he still remembers how to play off Shaq and could even be a decent complimentary piece off the bench. As long as people dont expect too much from him because of who he is, he could be a good pickup. This is all health willing of course. After our nightmare season - ud think Riles wouldnt have gone for a guy who had to retire early because of knee troubles.

Riles is a shrewd judge of talent though - Penny could be important in helping Dorrell develop also, lets not forget.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Now that it has had time to sink in - im sure Penny is plenty capable of being a backup 2 guard. Im sure he still remembers how to play off Shaq and could even be a decent complimentary piece off the bench. As long as people dont expect too much from him because of who he is, he could be a good pickup. This is all health willing of course. After our nightmare season - ud think Riles wouldnt have gone for a guy who had to retire early because of knee troubles.
> 
> Riles is a shrewd judge of talent though - Penny could be important in helping Dorrell develop also, lets not forget.


Agreed - Dorell can benefit from Penny, they have somewhat simular builds and both have been tabbed as being capable of playing the 1/2/3. Penny has never been tabbed as a bad teammate, so his presence, whether for the next few months or the rest of the year can only be good for our perimeter players.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

deannahum said:


> Will Dorrell Wright give up on the #1 jersey ? because id really want to get one...


According to a guy on the realgm board that knows one of Dorell's friends, Penny asked him if he could have #1 and Dorell obliged. If the league approves, the Wright 1 will become the Wright 9.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2003/story?id=1544907


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Agent 0 approves of this signing.

http://www.nba.com/blog/gilbert_arenas.html



> ’m one of the happiest guys around now because my favorite player is coming back to play. I remember John Thompson had an interview with him and asked him, “Do you think you’re going to play in the NBA again?” and he said, “Yes.” He was right. My man, Penny Hardaway.
> 
> That’s my favorite player growing up. In my room I probably had 600 pictures up on my wall and 575 of ‘em were all Penny. Then I had a few Shaq, young Kobe and Iverson ones too.
> 
> ...


Exactly my feelings. The funny part about this is I've only bought 1 NBA jersey ever, and that was Penny's Orlando jersey.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NBA tv was showing Game 1 from the 95 Finals last night. Anyone catch it? Shaq and Penny tore it up. Too bad Nick Anderson MISSED FOUR CONSECUTIVE FTs that would've put the game away for them at the end. One free throw away from not getting swept.


----------



## xxHaitixx (Jul 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> NBA tv was showing Game 1 from the 95 Finals last night. Anyone catch it? Shaq and Penny tore it up. Too bad Nick Anderson MISSED FOUR CONSECUTIVE FTs that would've put the game away for them at the end. One free throw away from not getting swept.




saddest moment of nick's life.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

that's a real depressing first post


----------

